# Problem bei Kundenreiter "sites"



## closed (11. Nov. 2010)

Servus,

ist es möglich den Kundenreiter "sites" zu beeinflussen und restriktiver zu machen. Es ist beispielsweise nicht praktikabel vom Kunden zu verlangen, dass er seine eigene IP Adresse weiß und auch alle am Server eingestellten IPs sieht. 

Es würde schon fast reichen, wenn der Reiter Domain aus der linken sidebar ganz verschwindet. 

Ist das möglich?

Danke für Hinweise


----------



## closed (13. Nov. 2010)

Ist das bisher noch niemangen aufgefallen? Gibt es einen workaround?

Bitte um Hinweise


----------



## Burge (13. Nov. 2010)

schau dir den quelltext an der das menu einblendet und kommentiere es aus wenn es dich stört da hast dein workaround.


----------



## closed (13. Nov. 2010)

Zitat von Burge:


> schau dir den quelltext an der das menu einblendet und kommentiere es aus wenn es dich stört da hast dein workaround.


Sorry, aber ich wollte mit meinem Post keinen Beleidigen. Ich bin ein absoluter Anhänger von ISPconfig und möchte es in keinster Weise negativ kritisieren. Ich denke aber, dass "Probleme"/"Hinweise" ernsthaft erläutert bzw. diskutiert werden sollten.

Die Developer müssen sich dabei ja etwas gedacht haben. Es leuchtet mir derzeit nur nicht ein. Und da ich bisher keinen Hinweis darauf gefunden habe, müssen andere User mit dem "Problem" ja auch klarkommen bzw irgend eine Art Lösung gefunden haben. 

Das einfache auskommentieren des Reiters ist mittlerweile auch keine Lösung mehr, da sonst das Anlegen einer Subdomain nicht möglich ist.
Was ich damit meine ist folgendes: Wenn ich in ISPconfig eine Subdomain definiere, so ist es im Endeffekt nichts anderes, wie eine Weiterleitung. Möchte ich aber, dass die URL in der Adressleiste bestehen bleibt, benötige ich eine neue Site. Somit ist es hinfällig den Menüeintrag auszudokumentieren. 

Also wäre wirklich dankbar für Hinweise oder zumindest eine Erklärung, warum dies in dieser Form implementiert wurde.


----------



## Burge (13. Nov. 2010)

was denn genau die möglichkeit die ipadresse zu ändern? Keine Ahnung was der hintergrund der Überlegung ist. Hast mal probiert ob wenn man bei einem Resseller die IP festlegt das dann noch immer erscheint? Keine Ahnung ob das geht.

Ich meinte eigentlich auch nicht den Reiter ausdokumentieren sondern nur das Feld und die ip dann in einem hidden feld übergeben.


----------



## closed (13. Nov. 2010)

ja sicherlich ginge das, aber dann müsste ich erst wissen welche IP der Domain zugewiesen wurde. Und manuell da rumzufuschen bringt ja im Prinzip auch nciht viel, weils bei einem Update wieder verschwindet.

Es existiert dazu auch schon ein Eintrag im Bugtracker (gerade gesehen): http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/ind...id=1113&project=3&string=ip&search_name=&type


----------



## Germanius (14. Nov. 2010)

Erstell die Websites einfach als Admin, dann kann sowieso kein Kunde in dem Reiter rumfuschen. Änderungen vom Kunden werden dann nicht übernommen.


----------



## Burge (14. Nov. 2010)

naja verstehe schon sein anliegen was ist wenn der kunde eine subdomain mit anderen Ziel möchte, das heißt der kunde legt dann neues web an schon haben wir wieder das problem.


----------



## closed (14. Nov. 2010)

Ich denke, dass der Menüpunkt generell verbessert werden sollte (bitte den Kommentar nur als sachdienlichen Hinweis ansehen). Zumindest sollte man dem Admin die Möglichkeit geben die Punkte CGI, SSI, Ruby, SuEXEC und SSL (Reiter) zu deaktivieren. 

Problem bei den ersten vier Punkten ist, dass sich ein normaler Kunde nicht auskennt, was das sein soll und SSL muss eh der Admin aktivieren, da ne eigene IP benötigt wird und in den meisten Fällen dann auch kein self-signed Cert genutzt wird

Habs bisher noch nicht ausprobiert, aber bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Kunde sich mit diesem Reiter auch schön die Domain zerschießen kann, wenn er da unfug baut. 

Den Kommentar von Germanius kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Ich lege jede Domain derzeit als Admin an und weise diese einem Kunden zu. Danach kann ich mich aber trotzdem als Kunde einloggen und im Menüpunkt Domain eine neue Domain anlegen. Kannst du genauer beschreiben, was du damit meinst?

Besten Dank, dass das Thema aufgegriffen wird... vlt. ergibt sich ja so ein Workaround, bevor das nächste Update rauskommt...


----------



## closed (15. Nov. 2010)

servus,

hab mal ein wenig rumgespielt und folgende Änderungen an der Datei "web_domain_edit.php" vorgenommen:


web_domain_edit.php:

auskommentieren folgender Zeilen: 102, 104-109 (in der DAtei wird noch derselbe Code für Reseller und den Admin festgesetzt --> wurde bewusst nicht verändert, da Admin und Reseller IPs ändern dürfen, wobei ich auch hier der Meinung bin, dass ein Reseller nicht alle IPs sehen sollte...)

Nach der Zeile 109 folgenden Inhalt einfügen:


```
$ip_select = '<option value="'.$this->dataRecord["ip_address"].'" selected="selected">'.$this->dataRecord["ip_address"].'</option>\r\n';
```
Danach ist das editieren einer Seite beim Kunden abgeschlossen. Der Kunde kann nur noch seine IP auswählen. 

Der Ansatz sollte somit noch nicht produktiv geschaltet werden, da er derzeit noch nicht ausgereift bzw ausreichend getestet wurde!! 

Nachtrag: Problem ist derzeit auch noch, dass eine Neuanlage einer Domain nicht möglich ist, da das Dropdown Feld nicht befüllt wird. Steh da gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch, warum die Variable $this->dataRecord["ip_address"] in diesem Fall nicht befüllt wird....


----------



## closed (16. Nov. 2010)

Gerade noch einen kleinen "Bug" gesehen:

Wenn ich beim Kunden die maximale Anzhal an Web Domains auf 0 setze, dann blendet er den Menüpunkt brav aus, aber wenn ich auf den Reiter site klicke, dann steht er standardmäßig auf dem Domain-Menüpunkt, der ausgeblendet ist und eigentlich nicht mehr verfügbar sein sollte.


----------

